# List of Puppet-modules with FreeBSD-support



## Purkuapas (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi.

I  want to do a survey _*only*_ for peoples who *really* used Puppet for FreeBSD configuration.  You can write (preferably with reference to the official page of the module), the modules that you use in your work? I want to get as much as possible the full list of modules that work today on FreeBSD without any issues. If you know module with FreeBSD support but personally not using it -  not necessary to write (a lot of modules, which declared support for FreeBSD are not working today). Thank you.

My list:


memcached ( https://forge.puppetlabs.com/saz/memcached )
timezone ( https://forge.puppetlabs.com/saz/timezone )
sudo ( https://forge.puppetlabs.com/saz/sudo )
pkgng ( https://forge.puppetlabs.com/zleslie/pkgng )
ntp ( https://forge.puppetlabs.com/puppetlabs/ntp )


----------

